# Start Here > Ron Paul Forum >  Ron Paul Staffer Passes Away

## Matt Collins

I have now been given clearance to post this...



Jared Gamble, 26, was Director of State Operations for Ron Paul 2012, and also worked on the Ron Paul 2008 Campaign. He passed away suddenly and unexpectedly over the weekend. He was a good person, a smart operative, and a hard worker for the cause of liberty. He was a friend of mine and we worked hand-in-hand during '12. I am utterly shocked at this sad news.

----------


## TaftFan

RIP.

----------


## torchbearer



----------


## QuickZ06

RIP, sad very sad.

----------


## Origanalist

26, that sucks hardcore.

----------


## kathy88

Oh that's horrible. Prayers for his family and friends. Condolences, Matt.

----------


## Cowlesy

Very sad.  Sorry to hear this.

----------


## eleganz

we've lost another fellow freedom fighter. rip jared...!

----------


## RickyJ

Sorry to hear this Matt. Do you have any idea what caused his death?

----------


## talkingpointes

Sad news, may he be in a better place.

----------


## Carlybee

How sad   Was he a member here?

----------


## juleswin

Didnt know him but he sure did die way too young.

May he rest in peace.

----------


## Keith and stuff

So sad. Thank him for helping Ron Paul and all of the other good he did. It's sad that he died so young.

----------


## Aratus

he was young...

he was an idealist

he was young...

----------


## PSYOP

I never like the sound of suddenly and unexpectedly. Any clue to exactly what caused his death? Anyways, R.I.P and thank you so much for your service to our great cause.

----------


## tod evans

R.I.P.

Way too young..

----------


## Cap

> we've lost another fellow freedom fighter. rip jared...!


I echo this. RIP

----------


## ValidusCustodiae

I'm sad to hear it.  I remember when I originally met him.  We both flew to Minnesota at about the same time to get the campaign here up and running.  He was a great guy to work with.

----------


## Meatwasp

Way too young. Very sad

----------


## presence

http://www.youtube.com/user/Jaredgamble

----------


## klamath

RIP young man.

----------


## luctor-et-emergo

To those that knew him, I'm sorry for your loss.
May he rest in peace.

----------


## donnay

Terrible.  I hate to see someone so young pass like that.  May he rest in peace.

----------


## Krzysztof Lesiak

RIP. He was too young. Sad news.

----------


## truthspeaker

Terrible! Yes, what Ricky said.

----------


## FriedChicken

Hate to hear about this. His service won't be forgotten or in vain.

----------


## TaftFan

"A fine young man was taken too soon. Jared was a volunteer for my campaign in 2010, and worked for my Dad in 2012. Though he only lived to be 26, he left his mark on many. Some of those friends and fellow liberty allies made this video to remember him. RIP Jared."

-Rand Paul

----------


## Henry Rogue

Very sad, Rest in Peace.

----------


## tangent4ronpaul

RIP

-t

----------


## tommyrp12

RIP

----------


## Lord Xar

Odd how I hear about "other" people passing away and it's always sad, but for some odd reason - I hope I am not out of place in saying this - when I hear of a Ron Paul supporter passing away, its a little sadder. Sucks a bit more. From the comments I read in various places, this man had a huge positive affect on many lives.... he was able to cram alot of love in a short time.

Also, more than a few people have asked how he passed.. anyone know?

----------


## Anti Federalist

Bump for current events

----------


## cajuncocoa

> Bump for current events


Huh?

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Huh?


http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...=1#post5946753

----------


## LatinsforPaul



----------


## Dianne

That's so sad.    Losing him and BuddyRey at such young ages, just breaks my heart.    I've asked this question before... but why do the good die young?    I don't understand why God is calling these wonderful young men back to him so early in their lives.

Jared, God speed in heaven.   And to your family and friends who will miss you beyond belief, my greatest sympathy for the loss of such a dear loved one.   I fumble to find words that can ease your pain, but I find none.    Just know there are many of us who share in your pain and grief.    Jared will live forever.   You can be certain he will never take his eyes off you, his family.

----------


## rg17

R.I.P

----------


## Aratus

> RIP.





> 





> RIP, sad very sad.





> 26, that sucks hardcore.





> Oh that's horrible. Prayers for his family and friends. Condolences, Matt.





> Very sad.  Sorry to hear this.





> we've lost another fellow freedom fighter. rip jared...!





> Sorry to hear this Matt. Do you have any idea what caused his death?





> Sad news, may he be in a better place.





> How sad   Was he a member here?





> Didnt know him but he sure did die way too young.
> 
> May he rest in peace.





> So sad. Thank him for helping Ron Paul and all of the other good he did. It's sad that he died so young.





> he was young...
> 
> he was an idealist
> 
> he was young...





> I never like the sound of suddenly and unexpectedly. Any clue to exactly what caused his death? Anyways, R.I.P and thank you so much for your service to our great cause.





> R.I.P.
> 
> Way too young..





> I echo this. RIP





> I'm sad to hear it.  I remember when I originally met him.  We both flew to Minnesota at about the same time to get the campaign here up and running.  He was a great guy to work with.





> Way too young. Very sad





> http://www.youtube.com/user/Jaredgamble





> RIP young man.





> To those that knew him, I'm sorry for your loss.
> May he rest in peace.





> Terrible.  I hate to see someone so young pass like that.  May he rest in peace.





> RIP. He was too young. Sad news.





> Terrible! Yes, what Ricky said.





> Hate to hear about this. His service won't be forgotten or in vain.





> "A fine young man was taken too soon. Jared was a volunteer for my campaign in 2010, and worked for my Dad in 2012. Though he only lived to be 26, he left his mark on many. Some of those friends and fellow liberty allies made this video to remember him. RIP Jared."
> 
> -Rand Paul





> Very sad, Rest in Peace.





> RIP
> 
> -t





> RIP


he was young...

----------


## MelissaCato

RIP

----------


## JK/SEA

RIP...

----------

